# Cabbage soup for less carbs and calories. Eat more, weigh less



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Or so Katherine says

►Cabbage Soup Diet - Here's How To Lose Up To 10 lbs In 7 DaysCabbage Soup Diet | How To Lose Up To 10 lbs In A Single Week

I'm waiting for her email presently


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

My buddy tried that. Losts like 60lbs. Than he went to eating real food again and put it right back on. 

recipe,

■6 large green onions (also called “spring” onions)
■2 green peppers
■1 or 2 cans of tomatoes (diced or whole)
■3 carrots
■1 container (10 oz. or so) mushrooms
■1 bunch of celery
■half a head of cabbage
■1 package spice only soup mix (In the US, Liptons is a good choice)
■1 or 2 cubes of bouillon (optional)
■1 48oz can Low Sodium V8 juice (optional) 
■Season to taste with pepper, parsley, curry, garlic powder, etc. (Little to NO SALT!)


This all good to me. Now toss a pound of chicken, beef, rabbit, deer or pork in it and now we're talking.


----------



## mare (Nov 10, 2012)

That soup is realy good, I usually add deer meat to. Added up all the calories one time and for a huge pot was 1100 calories. A lot of good stuff .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I added some Butterball Turkey Sausage to it. I would add deer meat but I have seen any to harvest this season, which ends today but I'm on the computer


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Man all this thread is doing for me is making me wanna fire up the slow cooker with Corned Beef and cabbage in it. I suspect that wont result in any weight loss huh?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Man all this thread is doing for me is making me wanna fire up the slow cooker with Corned Beef and cabbage in it. I suspect that wont result in any weight loss huh?


I usually have a few pints with that stuff.:mrgreen:


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

deiting is one of the things i need to do as a prepper, im not fat im taller i guess you would call it 'big boned' but if im stuck in the wilderness i would become fatigued faster.

-Anthony


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually made the cabbage soup today........i did not have mushrooms so I added some chicken and crushed red pepper to spice it up. It was actually very good!


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

I appreciate you for sharing it with us.Vegetables soup is undoubtedly a very fine thing for losing weight.I have been using it for about 1 year and i always felt better and fresh.It is my experience and i guess you guys should keep taking it.


----------

